# Gravitation Reverb/Moonshot Tremolo 2 - in - 1 with order switch



## grabo99 (Mar 8, 2022)

AKA the Strawman Flunt

I wanted to try my hand at making a reverb and I also needed a tremolo pedal. I was inspired the Strymon Flint. This build had major setbacks all along the way. Post office lost the boards for weeks, then I dealt with wiring issues. After rewiring everything, it finally works and sounds great. I love the reverb I chose, has a great spring and drip sound but can also dip its toes into ambient territory. Not visible in the pictures but I ignored the indicator LED on the Moonshot and only wired up the blinking light that shows the effect.


----------



## JamieJ (Mar 8, 2022)

Love this! But we need a gutshot @grabo99


----------



## grabo99 (Mar 8, 2022)

https://imgur.com/bnKeZ4H


I had everything nice and organized but nothing worked and I stopped caring about it being pretty. It works, nothing shorts out and I'm happy lol.


----------



## grabo99 (Mar 13, 2022)

https://imgur.com/WzqjmmK


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 13, 2022)

Love the name. 😸

I didn’t get any sound with the Imgur, I guess that was just show the rate LED — would love to hear it, if possible.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 13, 2022)

grabo99 said:


> I had everything nice and organized but nothing worked and I stopped caring about it being pretty. It works, nothing shorts out and I'm happy lol.


That's what counts!  Nice combo.

Who can be the first to spot the typo in the Build Docs?


----------



## grabo99 (Mar 13, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Love the name. 😸
> 
> I didn’t get any sound with the Imgur, I guess that was just show the rate LED — would love to hear it, if possible.



This is the best I can do right now, too lazy to setup interface lol.


----------



## lhopkin2 (May 27, 2022)

grabo99 said:


> https://imgur.com/bnKeZ4H
> 
> 
> I had everything nice and organized but nothing worked and I stopped caring about it being pretty. It works, nothing shorts out and I'm happy lol.





grabo99 said:


> https://imgur.com/bnKeZ4H
> 
> 
> I had everything nice and organized but nothing worked and I stopped caring about it being pretty. It works, nothing shorts out and I'm happy lol.


Thanks for the gut shot! Any chance you could explain how you wired the positive, negative, and ground wires? I just boxed up my first attempt at something similar but not getting any sound or lights from the LEDs. I’m familiar with the diagram on the site but it doesn’t include the +/- and ground:


----------



## grabo99 (May 27, 2022)

I put the two positive wires into the dc jack hole and same with the negative. For the ground, its just one wire going to the input/output jack for each pcb. Sorry if I understood wrong, I can give better answer later.


----------



## ADAOCE (May 27, 2022)

That reverb sounds excellent! Great idea for a dual pedal


----------



## lhopkin2 (May 27, 2022)

grabo99 said:


> I put the two positive wires into the dc jack hole and same with the negative. For the ground, its just one wire going to the input/output jack for each pcb. Sorry if I understood wrong, I can give better answer later.


You’re a hero, thanks so much!


----------

